# freak of nature



## sr220 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a plant with three leaves at every node instead of two. I would like to try to capture this trait and develop a new strain with three leaf nodes. Is this possible, worth doing, opinions please.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven single leafs on my plant and now it trying to have 3 leafs from the side branches but it Budding Good now, got pix on theis site check it!!

I'll have up date next week


----------



## sr220 (Jul 27, 2007)

my plant is growing perfectly except that there are three  three leaved leaves at each node 120 degrees apart. It has adopted a truly non hemp growing pattern. It would be truly unique strain.


----------



## CFLgrower (Jul 27, 2007)

I got one growing like that. Here's a link to my grow journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15358.. The last two pics are of my 3 leaf plant...


----------



## Bubby (Aug 5, 2007)

I've read that seed companies are aware of this trait, they expect a certain % of the seeds to three leaved (leafed?).

If I were you, I'd start cloning the plant. I would expect it to grow faster, and thus give you more yield in shorter time. 
"She's a keeper!"


----------



## scoot1073 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats crazy i have 2 just like that...


----------



## HGB (Aug 5, 2007)

polyploidy




check out the Further reading section on that link

peace


----------



## HGB (Aug 5, 2007)

sr220 said:
			
		

> I have a plant with three leaves at every* node* instead of two. .



:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2007)

Polyploid?..or just "Whorled Phyllotaxi"??
Poly' or tri-ploid plants are an expression of extra chromosomes. I don't think whorled phyl' are 'necessarily' polyploid. 

Polyploidy has not been shown to occur naturally (according to Clarke, most commonly accomplished with colchicine), and refers to extra chromosomes, not extra leaves.
Whorled phyllotaxy is simply three leaves/branches per node as opposed to two.
Clarke has this to say about it:
"Whorled phyllotaxy is associated with subsequent anomalies in the growth cycle (i.e., multiple leaflets and flattened or clubbed stems). Also, most whorled plants are staminate and whorled phyllotaxy may be sex-linked."
It's all discussed in Chapter 3 
Whorled phyl;'

NDIC Comment: Traditionally, cannabis plants are thought of as having five leaves; however, the number of leaves on a cannabis plant can vary (although it usually has an odd number of leaves such as three or seven). This seizure follows a widely publicized April 2004 seizure of four immature cannabis plants with three fingered leaves from an indoor grow in Thunder Bay, Ontario. The plants seized in Thunder Bay were atypical in appearance, however, having twig like stalks and broad, rounded leaves, which led to reports of the discovery of a new strain of cannabis. What may be more likely in both of these seizures is that it is an unintentional occurrence of whorled phyllotaxy. In botany, leaf phyllotaxy describes how leaves are arranged on a stem and in relation to one another. Whorled phyllotaxy means three or more leaves at one node of a stem. Information gained through online canvassing reveals that this may be a somewhat common occurrence when growing cannabis. The limited information also suggests that whorled phyllotaxy occurred in plants cultivated from clones of normal plants, and many incidents involved indica varieties, which typically have broader leaves than sativa varieties. Whether whorled phyllotaxy has an effect on plant yield or potency is uncertain. Some growers hopefully suggest that the THC levels of such plants will be higher, while others report that this leaf arrangement previously manifested in plants found to be inferior or male (no buds).

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-2165.html


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would listen to hick on this for shure I was just taken back to school on polyploids about a week ago by him. He knows his stuff. :aok:


----------



## Hick (Aug 8, 2007)

I've experienced a few whorled phyllio's, all were male. "I" have never experienced a polyploid.
HGB..is the poly you pictured here somewhere colchicine induced? ...and in addition, "IF" I recall correctly, first generation/colchcine induced poly's are advised to NOT be smoked/consumed, am I correct??
 It's been awhile since I read on them. Waaay back when I had a whorled phyl', I mistakenly thought that I had a natural poly. I read just enough to realize that I was mistaken and concentrated on educating myself on the whorled phylio'
  There are likley advancements and new information on these since my encounter.


----------



## HGB (Aug 8, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> HGB..is the poly you pictured here somewhere colchicine induced? ...and in addition, "IF" I recall correctly, first generation/colchcine induced poly's are advised to NOT be smoked/consumed, am I correct??
> It's been awhile since I read on them. Waaay back when I had a whorled phyl', I mistakenly thought that I had a natural poly. I read just enough to realize that I was mistaken and concentrated on educating myself on the whorled phylio'
> There are likley advancements and new information on these since my encounter.



hey hick,

first off no the poly's that i have had where NOT colchicine induced and you recall right on smoking first generation induced  

when i posted i knew that it was whorled and not poly just got turned about try'n to recall the right name with out research  me bad

thanks for pointing that mistake out  

my whorled ones where both female and they didnt really produce that great as they self toped both times. cool to watch em grow tho with there flat stems and twist along the way

peace


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy Hick reading all that hurt my head but it was fun to read at the same time. Even though I only knew half maybe less of what you typed lol.


----------

